

Ask HN: how to build large scale infrastructure with less spending? - kodeshpa

Hi,
I am working on a Facebook application. Never developed application for large scale. I am not clear about monetization model for project yet. 
How can i build cost effective infrastructure to handle large scale ?
======
pbreit
I'd say get started with one instance and go from there. You will be able to
first increase the instance, second separate the database out onto a 2nd
instance and third, add instances.

Two things you might want to consider or DotCloud which takes some of the pain
out of scaling and Joyent which has a free year of hosting for preferenced
treatment for Facebook apps: [http://www.joyentcloud.com/developers/free-
facebook-develope...](http://www.joyentcloud.com/developers/free-facebook-
developer-program/)

~~~
kodeshpa
definitely helpful any thoughts on databases?

------
pst
Have you considered using one of the PHP PaaS solutions like dotcloud, phpfog,
pagodabox or cloudControl?

------
kodeshpa
I am using php + mysql so thinking to get 2 small EC2 instances from Amazon.

------
aonic
Caching! Check out Varnish, and memcached for various caching schemes.

